# Difference between military isue CADPAT uniform and civi CADPAT uniforms



## youngboy (20 Aug 2012)

How can you tell the difference between military issued Cadpats and the civilian knock offs? I was looking on eBay and was thinking about buying a set of CADPATS for paint ball, but was told that I can not buy military CADPATS legal. Any words? Also at one time I came across a web sight that showed the than "new" CADPAT uniform and what the "new" uniform looked like with all the new gear, but I have not been able to locate it since. Dose anyone know of it and know the address to it?

_- mod edit to fix spelling mistake in subject line -_


----------



## MikeL (20 Aug 2012)

No,  you can not buy a set of the new ECU.

No,  you do not need real issue CADPAT.  AFAIK it is not to be sold to surplus,  but it is supposed to be destroyed when it is no longer serviceable.

Any CF CADPAT gear you see on ebay,  ie tac vests,  rain gear, etc is more then likely stolen kit,  as again AFAIK it is not to be sold to surplus.

For paintball,  visit your local surplus store and buy the knock offs,  or you can buy online

http://www.cpgear.com/store/clth/cadpat_clothing3.htm


----------



## mariomike (21 Aug 2012)

youngboy said:
			
		

> I was looking on eBay and was thinking about buying a set of CADPATS for paint ball, but was told that I can not buy military CADPATS legal. Any words?



Topic: "Military issued cadpat allowed to be sold to civvies?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35975.0/nowap.html
Four pages.

Topic: "Question re: Military Law/Cadpat":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25680.0.html
Four more pages.


----------



## Infanteer (21 Aug 2012)

youngboy said:
			
		

> How can you tell the difference between military issued Cadpats and the civilian knock offs?



One is filled by a real soldier and the other is filled by an airsoft dweeb or a kid?


----------



## Sporadic E (3 Dec 2012)

Wanna see the difference, look at them through NVG's.


----------



## Haggis (3 Dec 2012)

Maybe I'm just being a bit pedantic, but shouldn't the title of this thread be "Difference between military issue CADPAT uniform and civi CADPAT* clothing*"?

I'm just sayin'......


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Dec 2012)

Sporadic E said:
			
		

> Wanna see the difference, look at them through NVG's.



Cause he no doubt has a pair sitting around?

The difference between civy pattern and the military pattern most usually the cut of the pockets.  The "fake" stuff usually has normal pants and jacket type pockets.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2012)

For whatever it's worth, the kid posted the question, came back to check the next day, and hasn't been on the site since.

You may wish to save your angst for something more appropriate....like grieving a promotion decision, to which one isn't 'entitled,' that hasn't even been made yet.  op:


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Dec 2012)

NIS sting operations are really spartan this year.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> For whatever it's worth, the kid posted the question, came back to check the next day, and hasn't been on the site since.
> 
> You may wish to save your angst for something more appropriate....like grieving a promotion decision, to which one isn't 'entitled,' that hasn't even been made yet.  op:



Sounds like a Navy problem to me.


----------

